# Cuddles



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cuddles is doing really well. She's gaining weight and coat. She's going to make a great addition to some lucky family.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

OMG, she looks so good!!!. Thank you Reva for taking care of her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Reva! She is gorgeous! You do good work! ❤


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news - she looks so sweet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cuddles is adorable! Thank you, Reva, for being there for her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Reva she's beautiful,:wub: it's amazing how she is blooming with you. How does she get along with Cassie and Bogie? How old is Cuddles?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

She is looking adorable!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful little girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva - she looks terrific. She's really coming around. :chili:


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Don't know the whole story behind Cuddles. Do know she looks adorable. From the post looks like you've fostered her. God bless. 

Lainie


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Look how pretty she is! Love the name!


----------

